# Starting point at the Rez



## yesmandroc (Sep 29, 2009)

What's the best trailhead at the West Hartford Reservoir? When I started biking I got into the habit of taking one of the dirt roads about 1/2 way off the paved trail. I'd like to branch out now. What's the skinny?


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 29, 2009)

The new MDC parking area just off Route 4 works nicely for me.  It's easy to get to and the scenery is top notch! :beer:


----------



## rueler (Sep 29, 2009)

yesmandroc said:


> What's the best trailhead at the West Hartford Reservoir? When I started biking I got into the habit of taking one of the dirt roads about 1/2 way off the paved trail. I'd like to branch out now. What's the skinny?



I agree with the MDC lot as being a good starting point...from there just follow the fence line climb up to the ridge line...there's all kinds of good stuff up there. 

Another good starting point at the Rez is the lot on Route 44. This trailhead essentially dumps you right smack dab in the middle of the network. Depending on where you are coming from one of these may be much more convenient than the other.


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 29, 2009)

rueler said:


> I agree with the MDC lot as being a good starting point...from there just follow the fence line climb up to the ridge line...there's all kinds of good stuff up there.
> 
> Another good starting point at the Rez is the lot on Route 44. This trailhead essentially dumps you right smack dab in the middle of the network. Depending on where you are coming from one of these may be much more convenient than the other.



Yeah. I always park there. But where do you go in? Do you have to go on the paved loop at all? I've seen a path from the lower part of the (new) parking lot. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 29, 2009)

yesmandroc said:


> Yeah. I always park there. But where do you go in? Do you have to go on the paved loop at all? I've seen a path from the lower part of the (new) parking lot. Is that what you're talking about?



Nope don't hit the paved loop at all. Been parking in the first half of the new lot and when heading towards the trails, just before the second part of the parking lot starts,  I go left on some dirt DT and then a quick right and follow it up along the fence line.


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 29, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Nope don't hit the paved loop at all. Been parking in the first half of the new lot and when heading towards the trails, just before the second part of the parking lot starts,  I go left on some dirt DT and then a quick right and follow it up along the fence line.



Ok. That's what I was thinking. I've seen that dirt road never gave any thought to it before. I'll check it out!


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> the scenery is top notch! :beer:



Kinda like the Brooksvale bike path?


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Kinda like the Brooksvale bike path?




LOL! Better!


----------

